# Sewn on lettering technique that Hollister uses.



## todddoucette (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi - 

I'm looking to create a line of t-shirts that have similar "raised" or "sewn on" lettering that you see on many popular brands (e.g. Hollister, Abercrombie, etc). Do anyone know of any vendors that can assist me with production? Or what this technique is called?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's called applique. And anyone who embroiders can usually do it. So look for embroidery shops.


----------



## todddoucette (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it is applique and is either done by cutting out the letters and sewing them on or is done with a laser cutter. any good embroidery shop will do them (we do). we do some of the craziest things you will ever see with applique. 

do a search on youtube for embroidery applique and you will see how it is done.


----------



## kojac (Mar 28, 2011)

if you don't do embroidery in-house a good source that I have used in the past is Midwest, and I sure there are others on here that would contract the work for you......good luck


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Screen print using a gel Aka high density clear add 20% catalist on head one have someone apply the fabric on top on head two screen print burnout just outline of where you want the fabric to tear screen print puff or mock stitching on the inside of the fabric send to the dryer heat press at the end and tear way the excess fabric and your done this is another technique printers use if you don't have embroidery or a laser cutter. Make sure the burnout does not go all the way to the t shirt and must be 100% cotton.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We just had some distressed applique hoodies made with Dubow Textile. We actually screen printed them first, then had the applique applied on top of the screen print. They came out great, took about a week for production, and the prices were fair.


----------

